# Ultraviolet germicidal bulbs?



## BatteryCharger (Jul 3, 2008)

I want to use one of those UV germicidal bulbs for a project, such as these:
http://www.1000bulbs.com/T8-Germicidal-Tube-Lamps,-Medium-Bi-Pin/
They are T8 size/bi pin base. Can anybody tell me if these UV bulbs use a standard fluorescent T8 ballast?


----------



## JohnR66 (Jul 30, 2008)

BatteryCharger said:


> I want to use one of those UV germicidal bulbs for a project, such as these:
> http://www.1000bulbs.com/T8-Germicidal-Tube-Lamps,-Medium-Bi-Pin/
> They are T8 size/bi pin base. Can anybody tell me if these UV bulbs use a standard fluorescent T8 ballast?


 
It should work fine if the lamp size and wattage is a match. For example, I have one of those battery operated lights that take a 4 watt fluorescent tube. The Germicidal tube works fine in it. Flouro tube # is F4T5 Germ tube is G4T5


----------

